# Finished Exterior in the NW



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

3-Color modern craftsman in Fairview, Oregon.

Painted using Miller Evolution Satin. Definitely added some color to the previous color scheme as you can tell from the lower "Before" picture.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's some additional before/after shots


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice looking job hope you have better luck with the caulked joints we nail and still get some movement.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had the best experience when using Tower Tech 2 Acrylic Urethane Elastomeric caulk. It tends to shrink a bit initially, but overall has been the best performing caulk for me.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. I just finished up some work in Fairview a few weeks ago. Small world.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

thamberg said:


> I've had the best experience when using *Tower Tech 2 Acrylic Urethane Elastomeric caulk*. It tends to shrink a bit initially, but overall has been the best performing caulk for me.


I tried using this once. Looked at TDS for paint ready times, only to find that it "varies with temp and humidity."

Do you simply wait for it to tack up before painting?

Otherwise, the "full cure in 7-14 days" is a bit much to ask.

I'd like to give it a try on some exterior work this season.

http://www.towersealants.com/fullpanel/uploads/files/tt2-tds-wht-clrs-dec2011-00002.pdf


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree that the 7-14 day cure is way too much to ask for any caulk. I've actually never noticed any mention of that on the back of the tube, as it states that it's ready to paint in 4-6 hours.

After a few hours it's always fully-dried and I've yet to have any failure of the topcoat or caulk when following those directions.

The only other caulk that I've had similarly good experiences with was Kelly Moore's Acrylic Urethane, which is unavailable in my area now. I also prefer Tower Tech over Big Stretch and SherMax.

Rodda Paint in my area carries AllPro's acrylic urethane elastomeric caulk, which I've been told my multiple people is just the Tower Tech private labeled.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Looks great. I just finished up some work in Fairview a few weeks ago. Small world.


Nice! Most of my work is in the Fairview/Gresham/NE Portland areas as I live in Fairview myself.

What areas do you frequently service?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

thamberg said:


> Nice! Most of my work is in the Fairview/Gresham/NE Portland areas as I live in Fairview myself.
> 
> What areas do you frequently service?



Usually stuck across the river in Beaverton, L.O., NW/SW Portland, even though I live in East Portland on the cusp of Gresham. Always nice to work on the East side though.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work I like the 2 toned look don't see that too much here in ny


----------

